# Flash Mob @ Pacific BMW Accessory Fest 10-10-10



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2010)

Flash Mob America organized this Pacific BMW flash mob to raise money and awareness for PATH Achieve Glendale and CHILD S.H.A.R.E. These organizations work to improve the lives of homeless families and abandoned children. Each flash mobbers participation equaled a donation!






:thumbup:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Lots of fun!


----------

